# Basement Decoration ideas



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think your basement looks nice, open and clean.

Place a sofa and a couple of chairs and a coffee table
in front of the TV. Place an area rug under the sofa
and chairs, perhaps in a solid color pulled from your
rug that's under the exercise equipment. 

Put some colorful posters or prints on the wall. 

Keep it simple and uncluttered.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

I would change the exercise mats to just yellow/grey/black, then orchestrate the rest of the room around those colors. And it looks like the architecture is traditional, so I would try and match the furniture to that aesthetic.
But if the gym really needs to be hidden, a ceiling track-mounted drapery to divide the room would work well. Try a cotton/linen sheer in white or off-white, loose weave. (then you can always open it if you needed the space.)


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Your basement seems to be pretty airy and spacious, just add some colors to the room and it is done. Place couch and table some paintings to add color on the walls and it will be enough to make the basement lively.


----------



## paintingjay (Jun 6, 2015)

It could use some great paintings which I could help with. But, seriously I like what you did with the flooring and it makes the place more inviting. If I was on that treadmill I would want some inspiration. Rocky?

- Jay


----------



## lmore (Jun 19, 2015)

*Basement Decorration Ideas*

Your basement is so spacious and inviting. You could place some stylish looking sectionals in front of the TV. Make your room lively by adding colors to it. Keep the room simple, spacious and lively.


----------

